# cleaning aquarium glass



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

What is the best way to clean the glass on an aquarium, just general build up of mineral deposits ect. This is an empty tank that I just resealed. i want to clean the glass on the inside as well as outside.
ty
Carol


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

vinegar diluted in water

you don't want to use any kind of soap or other chemicals, because it will leach into the water once you set the tank up


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

Ty 4 the info it worked well. Unfortunately I was unable to repair the leak in the tank, it is still leaking in exactly the same spot. I stripped all the old silicon and reapplied to the whole tank and let dry for 48 hours. i guess fixing a leaky tank is harder than I thought. My fish will have to endure in the 30 gal until I can get a good deal on a different 55 gal tank somewhere.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use vinegar straight full strength, its inert there is no need to dilute it.

vinegar, scrubbing pads and a razor blade.


----------

